# Amazon Kandle?



## KBrodzky (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello,

I am new here. I was forwarded a private promo code for the Kandle that was 50% off. Does anyone have any experience with these?

http://www.amazon.com/Kandle-Amazon-Kindle-generation-readers/dp/B0031116K8/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Clicky Here


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I orded two of them because of the 2 for $22.50 deal that someone posted.  I already had a Mighty Bright but figured for that price i could have some extras laying around.  

After using one of them however, I have stopped using the Mighty Bright and switched to the Kandle for my everyday light.  I love the size of the Kandle (about the size of a beeper) and it lights up the screen really nicely.  I also no longer have to worry about accidentally turning on my light and wasting my battery; I was always finding my Mighty Bright on in my bag because it bumped into something else.


----------



## KBrodzky (Oct 28, 2010)

kindlegrl81 said:


> I orded two of them because of the 2 for $22.50 deal that someone posted. I already had a Mighty Bright but figured for that price i could have some extras laying around.
> 
> After using one of them however, I have stopped using the Mighty Bright and switched to the Kandle for my everyday light. I love the size of the Kandle (about the size of a beeper) and it lights up the screen really nicely. I also no longer have to worry about accidentally turning on my light and wasting my battery; I was always finding my Mighty Bright on in my bag because it bumped into something else.


Thank you, that's actually what's appealing to me. The size is compact and doesn't have an elongated neck or anything. The promo code is different from the one you used and the one that was posted in that thread. I think this code is brand new. Has your battery usage been up to par?


----------



## flatbutton (Oct 11, 2010)

i've actually purchased the kandle for my own personal use and for use as gifts this coming christmas. if the code is different can you share it or just pm it to me


----------



## KBrodzky (Oct 28, 2010)

flatbutton said:


> i've actually purchased the kandle for my own personal use and for use as gifts this coming christmas. if the code is different can you share it or just pm it to me


What is "pm?"

I can share it, I think. The code is "KANDLELT."


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

KBrodzky said:


> Thank you, that's actually what's appealing to me. The size is compact and doesn't have an elongated neck or anything. The promo code is different from the one you used and the one that was posted in that thread. I think this code is brand new. Has your battery usage been up to par?


I have only been using it for a little over a week so I haven't really been able to test the battery yet. However someone else on these boards mentioned theirs lasted around 4 months.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

I just put a Kandle in my cart, updated the quantity to two, applied the above code and

$16.41 including $6.41 shipping.  

I think if I add another $15.00 of items I would get free shipping.

Wow.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Elk said:


> I just put a Kandle in my cart, updated the quantity to two, applied the above code and
> 
> $16.41 including $6.41 shipping.
> 
> ...


 It's giving 2 for $10 with this code. I ordered another 4 for $20. You get free shipping with $25 purchase if you don't have Amazon prime.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Exactly.

You explained it better.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Elk said:


> Exactly.
> 
> You explained it better.


It's stock up time at $5 each! They each contain a spare set of batteries, so it's really a deal.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

wow, that is just a too big of a deal to pass up; I just ordered 2 (I'd been on the fence on getting 2 for 22.50).  Will make nice Christmas gifts for my family with kindles


----------



## KBrodzky (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes, I think this code was released to some frequent purchasers or something like that but it seems to be going around like wildfire right now. It really is SUCH a good deal, despite the fact that I never knew they ran a 2 for 22.50.


----------



## flatbutton (Oct 11, 2010)

KBrodzky said:


> What is "pm?"
> 
> I can share it, I think. The code is "KANDLELT."


pm = private message


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow...Amazon already shipped the 4 Kandles I ordered this afternoon.


----------



## aussiegirl1590 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank You, ordered 3!


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

Geez, I just ordered the two on Monday for $22.50!! 

I guess they wouldn't do a price adjustment, would they?  Might be worth it to ship them back, though, just on principle!


----------



## r1chard (Oct 25, 2010)

anyone who bought or buying extra, or maybe wanting to reach the $25 free shipping quota.
and wants to sell to me (they're not shipping to Canada eh).
I'll get 2 black, or 1 black 1 white. PM (private message me) please. Thanks.


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

Omigosh! In for 4 for Christmas presents. What a great deal!


----------



## Kimble (Oct 29, 2010)

I went to order some --- but they don't ship them to Australia.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I just ordered two as well!  And when I changed the shipping to free shipping, the total was only $10!!!  I got two the other day with the 2 for 22.50 deal, and I thought that was great.  Thanks!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I was able to get 2 more for $10 and since I just started my free trial of Amazon prime yesterday I didn't have to pay shipping.  My mother and my brother are going to get some Kandles for Christmas  

Thanks for the code OP


----------



## VujaDe (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow.  I just ordered two for $10 w/ free shipping too!  What a great deal!


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

Great post! Thanks for the code.

I just ordered 2 for $10 shipped. Second day delivery since I have Prime. I'm keeping one and gifting the other to my mom's hubby. He'll love it and I just love scoring brownie points with him. He's so tickled by little things and he dearly loves his K2 mom got him last year.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

r1chard said:


> anyone who bought or buying extra, or maybe wanting to reach the $25 free shipping quota.
> and wants to sell to me (they're not shipping to Canada eh).
> I'll get 2 black, or 1 black 1 white. PM (private message me) please. Thanks.


I offered a Black earlier this week for $18 shipped when he asked before this new code was posted, and he said it was too high, and quickly removed his post. Thought he bought the $15 posted in buy,sell thread, but evidently not. Guess he is looking to pay exactly what you bought it for with minimum, out of box, shipping.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

Since you can get two Kandles for $10 with the KANDLELT promo code (as of Friday, 10/29), I decided to give them a try. I'm currently using the Mighty Bright Travel Light, which works OK. I'll report back next week on which I like best.


----------



## flatbutton (Oct 11, 2010)

correct me if im wrong but this code works as a standalone 50% off code as well, right? so i can buy one for just 50% off?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

flatbutton said:


> correct me if im wrong but this code works as a standalone 50% off code as well, right? so i can buy one for just 50% off?


It works to get you 50% off on one, yes. So you would pay $12.50 for one.....or $10 for two.


----------



## flatbutton (Oct 11, 2010)

i contacted the Ozeri customer service about international shipping. they said they're willing to do international shipping but you have to email them via [email protected] and take care of the transaction through paypal. discounted price will be given as long as you mention the code.


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

I was able to order one for $5 (although I didn't! haha), but it looked like the codes were stacked - this KANDLELT code plus the other one (EI... something - available from the other thread).


----------



## julydreamer (Jun 29, 2010)

just ordered 2 in the black!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

They raised the price of the black to $29.99 before coupons. The white is still $25.
Black must be more popular.


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I think you are going to like them. I got 2 last week. One for my Kindle 3 & one for my NOOK. I spent way too long last night reading with it on my Kindle. *


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> They raised the price of the black to $29.99 before coupons. The white is still $25.
> Black must be more popular.


glad I ordered when I did....however, even with the $5 increase on the black, it's still a pretty good deal


----------



## flatbutton (Oct 11, 2010)

black ones are now sold out. can anyone confirm KANDLELT and EUTTIAK working together?


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

flatbutton said:


> black ones are now sold out. can anyone confirm KANDLELT and EUTTIAK working together?


EUTTIAK does not work. Also the "buy 1 get 60% off the second" is no longer applied, so
the price with the KANDLELT code is $25 for 2 of the white ones.


----------



## julydreamer (Jun 29, 2010)

just got an email saying they canceled my order  guess I will have to get the white ones


----------



## julydreamer (Jun 29, 2010)

nm they now want 31 dollars for 2 of the white ones


----------



## flatbutton (Oct 11, 2010)

julydreamer said:


> just got an email saying they canceled my order  guess I will have to get the white ones


did you order the black ones? i think they were out of stock


----------



## julydreamer (Jun 29, 2010)

yeah they said they were out of stock, I would've figured they would just be on backorder or something but they canceled my order completely


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

If anyone was really wanting 2 black ones, I will sell 2 of them for the $22.50 plus shipping - - I was just going to send them back to amazon anyway since I jumped on the cheaper price on Friday!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I ordered the 2 white ones for $10.00. I'm hoping that I get them tomorrow. I had been on the fence on buying the Kandle for $25, since it had mixed reviews, but at $5.00 each, it was a no brainer to buy them, which actually was free as it used my rewards certificate.


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

Does the KANDLELT code still work?


----------



## julydreamer (Jun 29, 2010)

not anymore


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

The new offer on Amazon is "Purchase 4 or more Kandle LED Book Lights by Ozeri, and get the 4th FREE". (At $25 each for the white.)
I doubt that will go over as well as the $5 price!


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I did ask this in another Kandle thread but....

Anyone know how long the coin batteries power the light?


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

The company that sells the Kandle says 25 hours. It doesn't seem like a lot, but if you're like me and don't read at night very often, it can last months 

Also, it comes with two extra batteries (and a tiny screwdriver) so you should be set for a little while. Coin batteries aren't very expensive either if you buy them in bigger packages.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

You can buy the batteries very cheaply on Ebay. A 5-pack is just over $1 shipped from some members in the USA.
As seen here: [URL=http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380256781872&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX]http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380256781872&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT[/url]

You can find other sellers if you search for CR2032 and narrow sellers to USA.
(I prefer USA sellers because it's quicker.)


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the battery life info and links for cheaper batteries - I have enough devices that buying large quantities would make sense.


----------



## VujaDe (Oct 2, 2010)

I took advantage of the unbelievable deal on the Kandle; 2 for $10.
I was using the Mighty Bright flex neck thingy and it was ok but the neck was getting too wobbly and I was really wanting a Kandle even before the sale.

I received it yesterday and so far, it's great. It comes with two extra batteries, a tiny screw driver for replacing said batteries and a little velvety pouch. It's packaged like it's something really special so I took some pics!

























I forgot to take one with it ON my K2.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh, nice!  I ordered a set too.  I should be getting them tomorrow.  I plan to give the spare to my Mom who also has a Kindle.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Here we go again...if you put 4 white Kandles in your cart at Amazon...
use the code KANDLELT and you will get 4 Kandles for $25.
(Make sure they are sold by Ozeri or coupon will  not work.)


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I tried it and made sure it was the Ozeri one and it didn't work for me.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Really? I tried it in 3 browsers and 2 different Amazon accounts and it worked each time.
It only works for the white ones. (The correct ones are the $25 ones, not the $23.95 ones.)


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

You must have a special Amazon.    I cannot find a $25 Kandle.  Can you post a link?


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

teri said:


> You must have a special Amazon.  I cannot find a $25 Kandle. Can you post a link?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0031116K8/ref=pd_luc_mri?ie=UTF8&m=A3S18O2QUU3XP2


----------



## julydreamer (Jun 29, 2010)

worked for me! thanks!


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome!  Thanks, it worked for me.  Woohoo, free shipping too!   I wanted to order more for other Kindle lovers.  I appreciate the link.  I could not find it by searching.  I tried again and I still can't find it in a search on my own.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

teri said:


> Awesome! Thanks, it worked for me. Woohoo, free shipping too!  I wanted to order more for other Kindle lovers. I appreciate the link. I could not find it by searching. I tried again and I still can't find it in a search on my own.


 If you look to the right on the page for the $23.95 Kandle, there is a small section that says "More buying choices". You see the $25 price there. You add it to your cart with that link. THEN, when you click on it in your cart you will see the actual page I sent you to. They made it tricky because the $23.95 "appears" to be a better buy...and it is if you are buying just 1.


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

That code took 12.50 off of just one for me, FYI!

Now I need to convince myself I do not need a white kandle just because I bought a nook!!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I didn't get the screwdrivers with my 2 Kandles.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I used it last night - the white one - good lighting for the k3 with the proviso:

The base of the WHITE one reflected too much light off of its own surface.  I don't know if the Black one still reflects light, too.  I may try masking it off with black electrical tape but a matte black finish might be what it needs.  

And while Amazon sells it, I guess it is not actually an Amazon product.


----------



## VujaDe (Oct 2, 2010)

I, too, used my Kandle for the first time last night and it's a big hit.  It gives me the perfect illumination and it's a nice snug fit.  I never once had to adjust it even when I laid on my side to read,which was a problem I had with my Mighty Bright flex thingy.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Toby said:


> I didn't get the screwdrivers with my 2 Kandles.


Neither did I.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Tatiana said:


> Neither did I.


Did you buy the white Kandle or black? I bought 6 black Kandles, and they
all came with a tiny screwdriver packaged with the batteries.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> Did you buy the white Kandle or black? I bought 6 black Kandles, and they
> all came with a tiny screwdriver packaged with the batteries.


I bought two white. The instructions and two extra batteries were packaged together but no tiny screwdriver.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Tatiana said:


> I bought two white. The instructions and two extra batteries were packaged together but no tiny screwdriver.


I can send one of mine if you need it. I have plenty.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, I just got four white ones for a total of $19.95 and no shipping because I have Prime.  Anyone know if these work well on paper books?
What a good buy.
Paula


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Whoa!  Four white ones here, too.  $19.95, no tax, no shipping.  Now I've gotta find people who need one of these to gift to.  What a deal!  (And I thought the two blacks for $22.50 was pretty special.)


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

corkyb said:


> Anyone know if these work well on paper books?


The Kandle is great on a hardcover. I haven't tried with a paperback.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got the 2 white Kandles with everything but the screwdrivers. Oh well. I'm sure I'll manage. Not to worry.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

From peoples comments here, looks like you only get the screwdriver with the black ones. I had noted earlier that I did not get the screwdriver, and mine was a white one purchased in June, and others also noted no screwdriver. I ordered 2 black ones and did get the screwdrivers with them. So it must have been added when the black was released.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Two WHITE ones and both came WITH screwdrivers.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

ff2 said:


> Two WHITE ones and both came WITH screwdrivers.


Maybe the first white ones produced did not have screwdrivers, but later ones (and all the black ones) did?
There must be some system to it...but, it's strange.


----------



## ajeh (Oct 30, 2010)

I ordered one white and one black and they both came with the screwdrivers.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

This note is to thank you KBers so much for sharing info on all these great bargains, which I would never have found on my own. I got twoblack Kandles earlier on the $22.50 deal. And Barbiedull, you posted the link that allowed me to get four (4!) white Kandles for 19.95! No tax, no shipping - slightly less that $5 each. They just arrived, each in its nice little box with black velvet pouch, extra batteries and itty bitty screwdriver. I am totally Kandle-rich.  As mentioned before, I plan to do the Santa thing for Kindlers and readers-in-general who need a great booklight.

Okay, longer note than I planned, but thanks again, you guys. KBers are just the bestest.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Silver, you are welcome. Glad I could help.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Neither of the codes appear to work any longer....it was good while it lasted!!!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

KANDLELT should still work for 50% off.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> KANDLELT should still work for 50% off.


Nope, it doesn't for me.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0031116K8/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=A3S18O2QUU3XP2&tag=kbpst-20

If I go through this link, Amazon wants to charge me $9.47 for one Kandle. Have you tried going to the checkout page? That's where it discounts it for me. (They must want to sell me ALL the Kandles as it keeps giving me 50% off without adding the code.)


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0031116K8/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=A3S18O2QUU3XP2&tag=kbpst-20
> 
> If I go through this link, Amazon wants to charge me $9.47 for one Kandle. Have you tried going to the checkout page? That's where it discounts it for me. (They must want to sell me ALL the Kandles as it keeps giving me 50% off without adding the code.)


This worked for me and I just ordered one. Thank you!


----------

